# Tongue Roughness....



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Do you have both a short haired cat AND a medium/long haired cat? 

If so, then I have a question for you! 

Do you think that longer haired cats tongues are rougher than shorter haired cats tongues?

Just curious.

I'd swear that Tre's sandpaper tongue is a whole different grit than the other short haired cats in the house. Then again, he's the only one who obsessively cleans me...to the point that I'm sure I must be bleeding, it hurts so much after a while.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella and Cleo don't lick me, so I don't know. Good question, though. Maybe I'll slap a little chicken gravy on and do a test tonight.

Holy crap, I need to get out more.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Cinderella and Cleo don't lick me, so I don't know. Good question, though. Maybe I'll slap a little chicken gravy on and do a test tonight.
> 
> Holy crap, I need to get out more.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

:lol: 
Arianwen grooms me a lot, and she's never very rough. Her tongue is very rough, but she doesn't apply much pressure. :luv

It makes sense that a long haired kitty would have longer barbs on her tongue so she can groom more effectively, though.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That makes sense! But my little babies seem to have rough tongues - probably just a little too enthusiastic.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

All of the cats I've had have been short haired except Holly. In order of roughest to softest:

Callie
Onyx
Kobi
Holly 
Maggie

Callie's tongue was so rough that she would leave my skin red. Maggie hardly has any roughness. And with all her fur, Holly tongue is very soft, maybe that's why Kobi has to groom her :lol:


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Hmm...I too was theorizing that maybe longer hair necessitated (is that a word) a rougher tongue to better clean it. 

But maybe it's just on a cat by cat basis. At least some people notice a difference in the roughness, by cat. I was starting to think I was losing it.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmm, Felix's(long hair) tongue is pretty rough, where as SquirrelCat's(shorthair ) is smooth.
I thought I read somewhere the tongue get smoother as a cat ages. But I could be terribly mistaken.

Since 3 of my cats are long haired I will have to get them all to lick me... 
:lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

There are also social differences, like how roughly a cat uses her tongue, and whether she uses the smoother front part or rougher back part when grooming her human. Those factors can make a big difference in our tactile perception of how rough a kitty's tongue is.


----------



## WiccanWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Our young short hair's tongue is pretty rough. Our older long haired's tongue is barely rough at all. So, I guess in our house it's the younger vs. older argument.

^.".^


----------

